
NPL: A programming language for neural networks, 3d simulation and visualization - zhangtaii
https://github.com/LiXizhi/NPLRuntime/wiki/WhatIsNPL
======
etiene
I don't understand... This doesn't look like a programming language. It looks
like a new VM for the Lua language, but with batteries included.

There's a difference between "language" and "language implementation". With
this you have a new language implementation, but not a new language per se.

Furthermore, I think it could benefit from marketing as batteries for Lua,
instead of a new thing Lua compatible. Your runtime would benefit from things
like Lua's package manager (LuaRocks) and getting the existing Lua community
to try this?

~~~
msla
Indeed:

> NPL embeds the small Lua/luajit compiler, and adds tons of native C/C++ API
> and new programming paradigms, making NPL a general purpose
> language/runtime.

[https://github.com/LiXizhi/NPLRuntime/wiki/NPLVsLua](https://github.com/LiXizhi/NPLRuntime/wiki/NPLVsLua)

The page also thinks "C/C++" is a language and that "JAVA" (in
contradistinction to Java, I suppose) exists.

------
adamnemecek
For a visualization tool, I sure expected some pictures.

~~~
aban
They have a couple of screenshots on their website [0].

[0]: [http://www.nplproject.com](http://www.nplproject.com)

------
eggy
The Paracraft '3D movie maker' and NPL in general are interesting. Paracraft
is like Minecraft in a way. There are some screenshots of MS Visual Studio for
debugging and editing, and it mentions that the NPL runtime can also run on
top of Mono/C#. There's a screenshot of The Haqi Magic MMORPG which has over 5
million registered users in China online since November 2009 according to the
site. There is substantial development history, apps, cross platform (PC,
Android and iOS) per [http://www.paracraft.cn/](http://www.paracraft.cn/).
I'll have to spend some time looking at this over the weekend for game dev.

------
creo
IMHO 3 dimensions are mostly not enough for NN visualisation. Even for
education purposes. Right after you finish HelloWorld tutorial its just not
going to get job done.

------
gct
So it's Lua?

~~~
pharrington
[https://github.com/LiXizhi/NPLRuntime/wiki/NPLVsLua](https://github.com/LiXizhi/NPLRuntime/wiki/NPLVsLua)

